# I guess I am old fashioned



## Lynnette (Feb 9, 2006)

HI All,

I have never posted here before but I have been lurking for a while. I have thought off and on about dieting, dabbled here and there, tried the "miracle diets", etc. Nothing ever worked, so I am going back to the basics. Cutting out the sweets and fats, for the most part, no fast food pig outs :nono: , instead I eat a balanced breakfast, lunch and dinner, and a couple of small snacks throughout the day. Sounds simple right? It is, as long as you make the commitment. The down side, fresh fruits and veggies which is what my diet is largely comprised of, can be expensive, but Summer is a great time for this as there are so many yummy choices. I have only been at it for about a week, but I have lost an inch, and I feel 1,000x better! I eat breakfast now, and I don't feel tired and sluggish throughout the day. I also drink a lot of water. Next year will be easier as we will have our garden in. So, I offer this as a word of encouragement to anyone struggling with thier weight, there is hope!!!!!! :hobbyhors


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

WELCOME :dance: Lots of good info and support here....


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Lynnette, I guess you can call me old fashioned too! I don't think I'd be a good candidate for someone else's diet plan. The only ones that would tempt me --even if finances would allow--are the ones with the pre-made meals. But then I know that when I lost the weight I'd be back where I was before. I'd have to learn what to cook and how much I could eat in order to maintain the new weight. 

I've been gradually getting control over my eating. 5 years ago I weighed 140-something. I'm only 5 feet tall and that put me in the overweight to obese category. The way I lost 20 pounds was to just watch what I ate; I counted my calories, and exercised more. Mostly walking. 

Now I've been wanting to lose the extra 10-15 pounds but I had relearned some bad habits. Since I lost the 20 pounds I haven't gone over 130. That's my limit. A couple of months ago I was pretty nearly there. So I've been eating lots of fruits and veggies, portioning my foods, cutting out snacks, etc. I try to plan my day's meals in the morning. I'm at 125 now. I want to see 115 by around Thanksgiving. It's quite doable, but you're correct about the commitment part. That's the make or break element in anyone's diet. 

My health insurance company has a place that you can log into and record your daily activity and meals and earn points toward merchandise. I've earned several radios that I've used for walking, an MP3 player, a set of luggage, and am currently working toward a 3-wheeled scooter. My college aged daughter is also working toward the funky scooter. It makes it fun. Also, in the past year I walked the equivalent of the Appalachian Trail. Every day you log your steps (from a pedometer worn throughout the day) and the program tells you where you are on the trail. Since there were no other trails to walk, I'm walking the Appalachian Trail again.  

I also am in the process of splitting a total of 18 cord of firewood. With a hydraulic splitter, not a maul, but it's still a lot of lifting. I figure every bit of activity helps. After it's all split, we can start taking it into the cellar. Woohoo! 

Good luck Lynnette! How're things going these days? Still committed?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Call me old fashioned, too. I think that in order for the weight loss to be permanent, you have to think of it as a permanent life style change. Fad diets, cabbage soup, etc, may give you a quick weight loss, but unless you have learned to eat a healthy diet, that weight is going to find its way back to you again, and it's likely to bring along some friends to stay!  

Basically, there is one truth to weight loss and maintenance. You have to have fewer calories in than out to lose, and balanced calorie intake and outgo to maintain.

I get frustrated sometimes with my really slow weight loss, but I have lost 12# since Jan 1st and have kept it off. I used to literally eat boxes of Sugar Babies (theater size) a day, lived on Cheetoes and other similar junk food. I was thinking about it the other day, and I couldn't remember the last time I tasted a Cheeto!!! I eat a lot more fruits and vegies, and my favorite junk food now is a melted cheese sandwich! Okay, that's my 2nd favorite. I still have a minor addiction to Mt Dew, but am able to limit it to 1 a day, and when the current stock is gone, it's back to water again. (Hit a great sale and didn't resist, lol.) I have slacked off on exercising, and that has made it difficult to continue losing. I'm going to have to make myself get out and DO again, even when I don't feel like it.

I really want to get back into the 130's and firmed up before the end of the year. That's only a couple pounds away...10 years ago, that would have been easy. Now it's not that easy, but I know it will happen, and by eating well while I'm losing, I'll be the healthier for it.


----------



## jesset (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi Lynnette,
I agree with you. So many fad diets and I have tried them all! I have a sweet tooth so for me just cutting out sweets, drinking lots of water and eating balanced meals helps me lose. I am also trying to rely alot less on processed food since I know it is full of preservatives that aren't good for us. 
Jesse & Judy
www.homesteadarticles.com
www.eatingonabudget.com


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Ya know, this is one of the very reasons I like weight watchers. They aren't putting me on a diet, they are teaching me how to eat. And the best part is that I can eat anything I want to eat. The only thing I have to count is points. Different foods are worth different point values. You get so many food points to use up each day, depending upon your weight. This has really taught me to read labels! They want you to eat a certain amount of fat in your diet each day. Sugar is ok, in moderation, and high fiber is my friend!!
There are free foods that you can have as well. (free as in the don't cost any points.) I have found that I can feed my entire family the meals I cook for myself. Just from eating what I cook, Bouncenhumble has lost 7 lbs in one month! I've also learned how to adapt some of our old favorites to be lower in fat, higher in fiber so that the points value is lower than before.
Weight watchers is also affordable, and they have a maintanence program for those who reach their goal weight, so you don't have to worry so much about gaining it all back again once you reach your goal. I like that! I can even eat holiday goodies, I just have to count my points and stay within my points limit!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

http://www.lowcarbluxury.com/magazine/lclnewsvol07-no10-pg4.html

Interesting....


----------

